# Vorher-Nachher



## rainthanner (18. Feb. 2007)

Hallo, 



bin neulich über ein Foto unseres ersten Teiches gestolpert. 
Schon interessant, wie sich dieser Teil des Gartens verändert hat.  


Beide Bilder sind absolut vom gleichen Standort aus gemacht. 


Vielleicht hat jemand von euch auch Vorher-Nachher-Fotos seines Teiches. 

Sommer 1998:








Sommer 2006: 





Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vorher-Nachher*

Hallo Rainer

Also für mich, 2006 um Klassen besser!!!


----------



## rainthanner (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vorher-Nachher*

aber zum "in der Sonne lunsen" war es eindeutig 1998 schöner.  

Mit was hab ich mir damals nur die Zeit vertrieben. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Doris (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vorher-Nachher*

Hallo Rainer

Wenn ich mir das erste Bild so anschaue dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du dir einen Teil der Zeit mit Rasenmähen vertrieben hast  

Deine Anlage gefällt mir! Im Sommer auf den Steg setzen und die Füße im Wasser baumeln lassen. So bequem habe ich es (noch) nicht


----------



## michaK (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vorher-Nachher*

Hallo,
so langweilig sah es bei uns aus !


vorher :

 


nachher :

 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Olli.P (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vorher-Nachher*

Hallo Rainer,

also* NACHHER* gefällt mir wesentlich besser!!!!


Wenn ich es denn bis Ostern geschafft habe, die Terasse fertig zu stellen, lade ich unsere drei Bilder von vorher bis zum 15.000L evtl. sind es dann auch 20.000L Teich hoch......... 

Wie gesagt evtl. 20.000L, da ich die Tiefenzone noch Vergrößern darf..... 

Die ist das einzige was ich an unserem Teich noch ändern darf........ 
Hat die Regierung so festgelegt, leider wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte.......:__ nase:


----------



## Kalle (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vorher-Nachher*

Hi,

jaja es ist schon wahnsinn was in paar Minuten erledigt werden kann....


----------



## rainthanner (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vorher-Nachher*

Hallo Michael, 

hat sich offensichtlich gelohnt. 

Schöner Teich/Garten. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Wolfgang (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vorher-Nachher*

Hallo Rainer
prima Idee  8) 
hat mir keine ruhe gelassen bis ich diese Fotos gefunden habe 






so sah es 2000 noch bei uns aus. Ca 22m³ und 35 Koi von 20 bis 65 cm . Damals waren da schon radikahle Erweiterungsmaßnahmen im Kopf, aber der Familienrat musste erstmal tagen. Ohne die Mithilfe meiner Jungs, hätte ich das nie durchgeführt und es wäre auch nicht möglich gewesen.






und so sieht es heute aus, 100m³, ca 50 Koi von 40 bis 75 cm
Wir haben immerhalb von 1,5 Jahren beide Teiche in GFK ausgeführt, wobei wir alle arbeiten, betonieren (Brücke und die Böden),Estrich an den Wänden und das Laminieren, inklusive Planung alles selbst durchgeführt.
Heute sind wir noch am " Drumrum" bauen. Wege pflastern und Pflanzen setzen usw.


----------



## rainthanner (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vorher-Nachher*

Hallo Wolfgang, 

sieht super aus. 
Schon ein Irrsinn, was dieses Hobby aus uns macht. 

GFK schwebt mir auch schon längere Zeit im Kopf rum, aber irgendwie bin ich des Umbau müde geworden und möchte den Fischen keinen Umbau mehr zumuten.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Wolfgang (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vorher-Nachher*

Hallo Rainer
wir sind doch da nur ein paar Weisenknaben. Ich kenne da welche,die auch in einer anderen Liga spielen, da ist der Garten mehr wert wie mein Haus und im Teich schwimmen min. ein Porsche und einige Ferraris.
Auch Koi im Wohnzimmer, nicht nur ein Becken, sondern der Keller ist das Becken und man schaut von oben rein, ca 30000l.


----------



## rainthanner (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vorher-Nachher*



			
				Wolfgang schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rainer
> wir sind doch da nur ein paar Weisenknaben.


da hast du aber ganz schön recht.



> Ich kenne da welche,die auch in einer anderen Liga spielen, da ist der Garten mehr wert wie mein Haus und im Teich schwimmen min. ein Porsche und einige Ferraris.


Ich gönne es ihnen, denn es muß auch erst mal verdient werden. 
Ob die Fische "netter, oder klüger" sind? 




> Auch Koi im Wohnzimmer, nicht nur ein Becken, sondern der Keller ist das Becken und man schaut von oben rein, ca 30000l.


In meiner Gegend ist da niemand, aber das hätte ich auch gerne.  
Bei sowas könnte ich mich auch wieder zu einem Umbau aufraffen, aber dann hätte ich kein Schlafzimmer und keine Garage mehr.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vorher-Nachher*



> aber dann hätte ich kein Schlafzimmer und keine Garage mehr.




dann hätte ich aber auch kein Auto mehr, weil ich es verhökern müßte.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Wolfgang (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Vorher-Nachher*

Hi Rainer
das du mich richtig verstehst, ich finde das auch super, vorallem die Ausführung. Ich bin den Leuten auch Dankbar das ich die Anlagen mal anschauen durfte. Einige Sachen, wenn auch in abgespeckter Version hab ich mir da abgeschaut.


----------

